# Slink-e



## Rex (Aug 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, the Slink-e is out of production. I have seen a few being offered at very high prices on eBay. I am wondering how you are using your Slink-e, or have you moved to something like the SAVR3?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance here: what is Slink-E? Some kind of remote or automation system?


----------

